# New Ambulance Dilemma



## HCEMS (Nov 20, 2009)

We are looking at buying two new rigs for the county, however, we are stumped on which ones to get.  Ford is offering now the V10 gas engine for their ambulances versus the diesel which dissappoints me because I dont believe that a gas engine would be a good idea for an ambulance especially for the amount of idle time that you have.  We currently run all Medtec type III ford desiel rigs.  We also have looked at GMC chassis and have thought about that for a new ambulance.  

My question to you guys is if you have a GMC chassis rig or something that you guys prefer or really like let me know.  We are not really a transfer style service so we are not looking into any of the van type ambulances.  Need suggestions because noone can decide on what rig to get because of the lack of knowledge of dependability as far as GMC goes or Ford gas engines for ambulances goes.  

Please give me your input!! Thanks guys!!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 20, 2009)

What? Ford is not offering the diesel amb package this year?


----------



## DV_EMT (Nov 20, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> What? Ford is not offering the diesel amb package this year?



according to my friend who works for ford... they say that the ford diesel rig was nothing but trouble due to many facits.... mechanical and logistical... and therefore they do not want to run any more ambulances with diesel.


do i smell Hybrid ambulances??????  :wacko:


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 20, 2009)

Getting away from the tried, true, and trusted (and well understood) 7.3L Navistar motor was probably part of the problem. Check with the RV crowd and see what their opinion is about Ford's V10. The RV'ers probably don't do anywhere near the idling, but they do probably run their engines closer to max output longer than EMS does (long road trips).


----------



## colafdp (Nov 20, 2009)

From what we've heard here, Ford is completely designing a new diesel engine for the 2011 model year that meets EPA standards. Whether that is for Type 1's or Type 3's or both, is anyone's guess.


----------



## reaper (Nov 21, 2009)

The diesel is still being offered in the truck chassis's. The V-10 is only option in the van chassis's.


----------



## jmcgee7 (Jan 19, 2010)

*Chevy's w Duramax Diesel*

Chevy's with the Isuzu-built 6.6L Duramax Diesel and Allison Transmission combo are awesome. We mount ours to various wide and narrow exellance and frazer-built modules...our units weigh near 10,000 pounds and these things haul *** and shift with no problems. 1 mechanical issue with the engine regarding the fuel filter. For the most part I enjoy these over the Fords...although I came around after the 7.3 was discontinued. Does anyone know if any services use Cummins/Dodges?


----------



## resq330 (Jan 19, 2010)

reaper said:


> The diesel is still being offered in the truck chassis's. The V-10 is only option in the van chassis's.




Here in Virginia, we just purchased a new Ford F-450 with a diesel engine.  Basically, the only way we got the diesel is because we went with the demo the salesman brought us to look at.  And he said himself, he didn't think it would be a diesel if you ordered a new one.  

So to the OP, if your wanting a Ford with a diesel (i surely would) I would suggest asking people about buying their demo's.  We went through a local rep from SSV and got a McCoy Miller this time.  First one from them.

While I'm at it, here are a few pics of it after the lettering and striping.  Still has to have the brush guard and all LED's put on it.


----------



## reaper (Jan 19, 2010)

Never trust a sales man. They have no clue what they are talking about. We have four 2010 F-350 chassis sitting here right now. Were purchased last month and all have the 6.4L diesel in them.

Ford stopped putting the diesel in the E series, until they design a new engine. Then it will be offered. It is to much of a nightmare working on the 6.4L in a van chassis.


----------



## medicdan (Jan 19, 2010)

My understanding was that Ford discontinued their diesel ambulance chasis line because they couldn't meet the emissions standards. With the new EPA standards, the engine that would meet the standards would not fit into the standard chasis, and Ford was unable or unwilling to modify it, then instead chose to discontinue the diesel ambulance line, and replace it with a gasoline chasis. 
I also understood (and can check on it), that the KKK-A-1822E standards strongly encourage diesel engine usage in ambulances, and for the idol times many vehicles face, it is the most efficient choice.


----------



## medicdan (Jan 19, 2010)

EDIT:

I just found a JEMS article that tells a different story, ignore my first...



> Ford Motor Co., which makes the majority of ambulance chassis used in the United States, announced Feb. 7[2007] that it would no longer make E-series diesel vans and cutaways, used for Type II and Type III ambulances.
> "Ford is experiencing a supply issue related to the E-series diesel offering, and once the supply of 6.0-liter engines has been depleted, E-series will only be offered with gasoline engine options," Ford said in a statement. "At this time, we have enough engines to meet our production needs through the first quarter of 2007."


http://www.jems.com/news_and_articles/articles/Ford_Announces_Discontinuation_E_Series_Diesel.html


----------



## 41 Duck (Jan 19, 2010)

The 6.0 liter in the E series was the best boat anchor ever put in the front of a van chassis.


Later!

--Coop


----------



## Kendall (Jan 19, 2010)

We have a number of Chevy C3500's with the 6.0L V8 Gas engines, they are phenomenal trucks, and the idling isn't really a huge issue - they idle on 4 cylinders as they are equipped with active cylinder management. And no, there have been no amperage problems to date that I'm aware of.


----------



## mattulance (Feb 26, 2010)

*I got the first story*

The story I was always told was they kept the 6.0 in the E-series because they could not make the 6.4 fit, and they discontinued the 6.0 because it no longer met emission standards, (or it was costing them too much not to meet emmission standards) . but also remember ford recomends pulling the body for almose everything on 6.4L which would hardly be practical on a van. 
I hear the new diesel is a all Ford powerplant (not Navistar) and should be really good , (when have I heard that before) 

As to the original question, diesels are probiably better, but certinally gas has advantages , simpler , less maitenence, fast start. True they will not idle as long or as smooth as a diesel, but if you use a the high idle feature , and or option the unit with extra batteries and just turn the engine off it might be worth a shot. But like so many things I would hate to see your department get stuck with a few gas units , buy diesels later on , and have to struggle specially maintaining them for the rest of their service life not to mention putting gas in diesels and vice-versa, have you considered buying a few year or 2 old models until the 2012s become availiable?


----------



## looker (Feb 27, 2010)

Basically ford is switching to gas because of weight issue. I was told there will not be 2011 version of diseal(was told by ambulance builder). However, GM might recertify their vehciles for ambulance which are diesels engine. The builder that i was at still hand plenty of ford diesels vehicle left till end of the year.


----------

